

Demetri Martin: If this guy wasn't a standup comedian, he'd be on Hacker News - YonghoShin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKnzPHtf9u4
Demetri Martin's standup routine, If I<p>Part 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKnzPHtf9u4
Part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98RECgRc5HA
Part 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hUHDIOazIU
Part 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzsEtafv-FA
Part 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyfipbbArq0
Part 6: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjlkfl9i-lA
======
sfall
he is not dead

------
Salvatore
If he wasn't dead.

